# Fire tiger lures



## freshwaterexperience

When and where do you guys fish them? Have always wondered but never use them!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Sorry taking about Crankbaits


----------



## polebender

Stained to muddy water conditions. Low light or at night. Right now is a really good time for the square bills as fish will be trying to move shallow to warmer water. That is if we ever get normal weather conditions!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

I actually have a fire tiger/chartreuse bluegill Crankbait but didn't know when/where to throw it


----------



## NCbassattack

Fire tiger is excellent for stained conditions, probably the best color out there. If the water is still cold, however, I prefer "clown".


----------



## All Eyes

Like others have said, Firetiger is a great choice in stained water due to the 
contrast and visibility they have. They can also dominate in clear water conditions as well.


----------



## Frankie G

All Eyes said:


> Like others have said, Firetiger is a great choice in stained water due to the
> contrast and visibility they have. They can also dominate in clear water conditions as well.


I have to agree...they can work super great in clear water!!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

What are your guys favorite firetiger lure?


----------



## hawgseeker

I love the fire tiger bomber square a


----------



## All Eyes

Since I began making my own wood crankbaits several years ago, firetiger is probably the pattern I've painted the most of. They are a good confidence builder because they flat out catch fish. Great contrast and high visibility in both stained and clear water. Here are a few of my tiger baits. I've made many standard ones, but also like to try different color combos.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Wow those look awesome! I bet they have caught a lot of fish! I'm def gonna give this color a shot


----------



## NCbassattack

Number 7 Shad Rap, 1/2 oz Fat Free Shad.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I love the Rapala HJ11 and HJ14 for smallmouth in ultra clear water. Not sure why it works so well.

Great Looking baits, All Eyes!!!


----------



## NCbassattack

The only color I would rank over Fire Tiger as an all round for slightly to heavily stained water (and it's close) is "Homer".


----------



## NCbassattack

Here's a steal. Vintage Poe's cedar baits, and there are three Homers there.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-OLD...TS-IN-AWESOME-SHAPE-MADE-IN-USA-/141957364848
Hard to beat Poe's. The Homers are on the left. Called the High Rock Special, Homer Biesecker of Lexington NC made these and sold them to some of the best crank bait fishermen in the world, at High Rock Lake.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

All Eyes said:


> Since I began making my own wood crankbaits several years ago, firetiger is probably the pattern I've painted the most of. They are a good confidence builder because they flat out catch fish. Great contrast and high visibility in both stained and clear water. Here are a few of my tiger baits. I've made many standard ones, but also like to try different color combos.
> 
> View attachment 206784
> View attachment 206785
> View attachment 206786
> View attachment 206787
> View attachment 206788
> View attachment 206789
> View attachment 206790
> View attachment 206791


Nice looking lures All Eyes


----------



## sherman51

I've used fire tiger for everything from sm bass in dale hollow to eyes in lake erie and its been a fish catcher for me. I love fire tiger hot n tots.
sherman


----------



## All Eyes

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Nice looking lures All Eyes


Thank You SM Crazy.


----------



## NCbassattack

Very nice looking baits.


----------



## All Eyes

NCbassattack said:


> Very nice looking baits.


TY! Much appreciated. 
Firetiger may be the most popular scheme of all time. Every lure manufacturer always has at least one in their lineup of color choices. The old stand by such as chartreuse jigs are. I have made a lot of them because they have always worked well for me. The rule of thumb is to use more natural colors in clear water, but I find that it can work very well sometimes when the water is gin clear. For active fish, a lot of times it just comes down to whatever is visible in combination with the right presentation. (action and speed)


----------



## NCbassattack

All Eyes said:


> TY! Much appreciated.
> Firetiger may be the most popular scheme of all time. Every lure manufacturer always has at least one in their lineup of color choices. The old stand by such as chartreuse jigs are. I have made a lot of them because they have always worked well for me. The rule of thumb is to use more natural colors in clear water, but I find that it can work very well sometimes when the water is gin clear. For active fish, a lot of times it just comes down to whatever is visible in combination with the right presentation. (action and speed)


It's certainly one of the most popular colors. Like I said, here in central NC, "Homer" is the most popular, when you can find it.
https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=OIP.M1...0&pid=15.1&rs=1&c=1&qlt=95&w=101&h=101#inline


----------



## TRAPPERBECK

Holly Cats All Eyes do you sell them ? like the red hooks on them.


----------



## laynhardwood

Do you ever paint any red patterns? I can see that you have a talent for this sort of thing. You make nice looking lures.


----------



## All Eyes

NCbassattack said:


> It's certainly one of the most popular colors. Like I said, here in central NC, "Homer" is the most popular, when you can find it.
> https://sp.yimg.com/ib/th?id=OIP.M1...0&pid=15.1&rs=1&c=1&qlt=95&w=101&h=101#inline


Which is basically firetiger minus the stripes. I have also made a lot of "Homers" Either green or blue back, with chartreuse sides and orange belly. All high vis colors and contrast that are easy for fish to key in on.


----------



## All Eyes

Thank you laynhardwood and Trapperbeck. Yes, I paint red pattern baits and every other color also. Mainly, I just make them for my own enjoyment and personal collection but have sold a few here and there. Selling them on the open forum is against the rules, so I don't offer them for sale here.


----------



## NCbassattack

Homer is dark green on top with chartreuse sides. Some bait companies make them with a black belly and call it Homer, but that's incorrect. Homer is simply green and chartreuse. The originals from Poe's and Lohr's are difficult to find.
Bagley's made some a while back. I would love to have some made, and would be glad for you to make me a couple of say, ones that dive 8-12 feet.


----------



## NCbassattack

This is a Homer. I will send you a pm.
http://www.northcarolinasportsman.com/details.php?id=4187


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Nothing special about it. Looks like the basic lemon lime color scheme.


----------



## NCbassattack

NewbreedFishing said:


> Nothing special about it. Looks like the basic lemon lime color scheme.


Ask BASS Angler of the Year, and Classic Champ David Fritts if it's special or not..lol


----------



## All Eyes

It's easy for me to get carried away with all the colors that I have. The possibilities and combos are endless. This thread made me decide to get away from all the fins and gills for a moment, and make a few solid and 2 colored baits again. This is a flat sided cedar rattle bait painted Homer, minus the scale pattern. Just needs epoxy and a bass hanging on it now.


----------



## NCbassattack

That is exactly what I want, just a deeper diver...


----------



## laynhardwood

That is a real nice pattern and sometimes a little blue mixed into the top can be deadly. I do like the straight lemon lime color. Lately I have been getting fish on a rootbeer chartreuse color that has an orange stripe on the belly.


----------



## NCbassattack

One of my favorites is a root beer colored bandit. Dives 8-10 feet. Caught two seven pounders in a tourney on that thing.


----------



## All Eyes

Another new square bill I made in that same color scheme. One has a poly lip and the other is circuit board.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Well guys don't mean to get off my own topic lol but this was the first time I've used a big swim bait like this wasn't sure if I was even gonna get any interest because I usually fish small ultra light stuff but I did get this hit and I will be exploring these more!!!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Does anyone else use big swim baits ? This is a storm kicking shad


----------



## NCbassattack

I had to look twice before I realized it was artificial. Nice looking bait.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Haha it's nice but the quarries I fish mostly are mainly bluegill for food source so I'm hoping to find a big bluegill swim bait that's not 20$ lol if anyone knows of any I would appreciate it


----------



## All Eyes

freshwaterexperience said:


> Haha it's nice but the quarries I fish mostly are mainly bluegill for food source so I'm hoping to find a big bluegill swim bait that's not 20$ lol if anyone knows of any I would appreciate it


Look at the Storm baits like the one in the picture. They are pretty inexpensive. They also make a Kickin Slab that has a lip on it.


----------



## NCbassattack

HERE YA GO.
http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...ahoo.com&nm=3&nx=39&ny=52&is=366x610&clkt=527


----------



## freshwaterexperience

NC have you used these?!?!?


----------



## All Eyes

The h-20 swims look exceptional, especially for the money. The swimbaits that I throw are more the streamline paddle tails like Storm Wildeye shads and Big Joshy's. The Joshy's have been very good to me the past couple of years.


----------



## NCbassattack

No sir. I rarely throw any swim bait except the Scrounger. But those sunfish imitators look like something you'd like.


----------



## Rembis50

NCbassattack said:


> HERE YA GO.
> http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...ahoo.com&nm=3&nx=39&ny=52&is=366x610&clkt=527


Purchased this swimbait a couple weeks ago. Haven't had the chance to fish it much but man does it look good in the water. Has great action and an amazingly life like look to it. Academy has some great baits for great prices


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Is anyone cranking right now for large or smallies???


----------



## NCbassattack

They are here, the bass for the most part are finished with the spawn and are eating well. Most are being caught on plastics, however, but I am sure some are being caught on cranks off points, where the big girls are recuperating.


----------



## SMBHooker

AllEyes, those plain 2 tone chartreuse colored ones look great. I would love to try those on some smallies! 

You have a real talent with the color combos, beautiful!


----------



## All Eyes

SMBHooker said:


> AllEyes, those plain 2 tone chartreuse colored ones look great. I would love to try those on some smallies!
> 
> You have a real talent with the color combos, beautiful!


Thank you! Here are a couple of flat sided deep divers in that same color scheme. Again done in cedar.


----------



## NCbassattack

Those are mine? Awesome. That's Homer! That's the High Rock Special!!


----------



## All Eyes

NCbassattack said:


> Those are mine? Awesome. That's Homer! That's the High Rock Special!!


Cool! I will be looking forward to seeing pictures of your results.


----------



## All Eyes

freshwaterexperience said:


> Is anyone cranking right now for large or smallies???


Cranks can be great for both right now. Work them close to structure and other shady bass hideouts such as docks. As with any bait, the longer you use them the more you learn and eventually catch more. Growing confidence in something new takes time but crankbaits are a necessity for any bass anglers arsenal.


----------



## NCbassattack

Yes they are. In summer, they are priceless. Find some deep structure and beat the snot out of it. Bang your baits against wood and rock, make it careen away, the bass cannot stand it. I can't wait to get my "Homers" from All Eyes!


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Great stuff guys NC let me know how's those cranks are I may have to contact him!!!!


----------



## NCbassattack

That color (Homer) was named after the guy that was making cranks for some local pros like David Fritts and Gerald Beck when they were teenagers. He was Homer Biesecker, and for some reason, that color just killed the bass on High Rock and other local lakes. Fritts won his Classic on it.


----------



## All Eyes

NCbassattack said:


> That color (Homer) was named after the guy that was making cranks for some local pros like David Fritts and Gerald Beck when they were teenagers. He was Homer Biesecker, and for some reason, that color just killed the bass on High Rock and other local lakes. Fritts won his Classic on it.


Great for walleye too. One of my most productive baits on the inland eyes were the old Cordell Wall-E Divers in this same color scheme. 
PM sent to you NC.


----------



## NCbassattack

All Eyes said:


> Great for walleye too. One of my most productive baits on the inland eyes were the old Cordell Wall-E Divers in this same color scheme.
> PM sent to you NC.


Didn't get a pm.


----------



## All Eyes

Rembis50 said:


> Purchased this swimbait a couple weeks ago. Haven't had the chance to fish it much but man does it look good in the water. Has great action and an amazingly life like look to it. Academy has some great baits for great prices


Great prices seems to be an understatement. Just going by looks alone I'm not sure how or why these are that inexpensive. Even if they are Chinese junk with the lowest quality components, the detail looks fantastic. No one is making much money on these at $3 a pop. Going by the reviews, they must at least catch fish and hold up to a certain degree. Has anyone ever used these over any duration of time? I would hate to lose a trophy fish because I wanted to save a few bucks.


----------



## All Eyes

NCbassattack said:


> Didn't get a pm.


That's odd. It's showing in my sent messages. Is your inbox full? I just re sent the same message. Let me know if you get it.


----------

